# Eco seems to sit too low in front



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Eco has a lower ride height than other models.


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

It only has the wheel well fit issue in the front. Seems like a lowered ride height would equally lower the vehicle not just the front. I think its a design or quality issue. I wish I had not noticed it, cause now it bothers me.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

bjs2063 said:


> It only has the wheel well fit issue in the front. Seems like a lowered ride height would equally lower the vehicle not just the front. I think its a design or quality issue. I wish I had not noticed it, cause now it bothers me.


Put 4 people in the car and see what it looks like... The rear should sit a little higher when you're empty, so you're not "saggin'" with passengers or a body in the trunk or whatever... 

Not a quality issue, or a design issue, or any other issue... 

Mike


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is a design or quality issue with the front spring heights. It sits different than the other Cruze models, lowering the ride height for reduced drag to improve fuel economy should equally lower the vehicle front and rear.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

bjs2063 said:


> It is a design or quality issue with the front spring heights. It sits different than the other Cruze models, lowering the ride height for reduced drag to improve fuel economy should equally lower the vehicle front and rear.


If you must, it is, at the VERY WORST, a "customer satisfaction" issue, if the customer doesn't know anything about cars (or springs, at the very least), other than that he wants them to look pretty and symmetrical...

A design issue is something that breaks or doesn't work because of a design flaw. A quality issues is something that doesn't work, because something isn't made to the print. 

Mike


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it looks fine. Wouldnt mind it leveled out, but 100x better than the non ECO models as far as ride height goes.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

FWIW, this is how ours looks on the way home from a trip to Costco... There's a reason it's 1/4" higher in the back when unloaded... This is probably the same weight as 2 adults in the back seat...


----------



## Kansas59 (Nov 24, 2010)

it looks fine, I have one too. Stop worrying about it


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FYI -- GM is offering to install a *shorter front air dam* for the Eco owners who've been scrapping pavement on roads BECAUSE of the Eco's lower (for better aerodynamics) stance. Check with your dealership.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm betting the boys and girls that spent all those hours in the wind tunnel working on "aero" felt pretty good about the lowered ride height, the shutters on the front, the rear spoiler, the lightweight wheels, etc.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

FWIW, walking up on mine yesterday, it would appear that it sits dead level with nothing in it but a 10# emergency kit in the trunk...










Mike


----------

